# Hinc in pink?? Hincapie to T-Mobile rumors



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

What a surprise that would be!

Cyclingnews reports rumors about contact between Hincapie and Jan's former squad.

Interesting.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

could be the best thing for him. A change, of expectations, directors etc. Also has dico found a new sponser yet? might be the first of the ship jumpers


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> What a surprise that would be!
> 
> Cyclingnews reports rumors about contact between Hincapie and Jan's former squad.
> 
> Interesting.


How old is he now?

36?

His only role now could be like that of an Ekimov.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> What a surprise that would be!
> 
> Cyclingnews reports rumors about contact between Hincapie and Jan's former squad.
> 
> Interesting.


The need someone to replace Gonchar.

http://eurosport.yahoo.com/19062007/58/t-mobile-release-gonchar.html


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

could michael barry be behind the talks? i know he was on disco/postal, so could he be the bug in george's ear?

t-mobile seems to be pretty young, right? so likening his role to ekimov seems about right.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll say he signs with Slipstream-Chipotle for next year in their first run at the Tour.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Hincapie has been with USPS / Discovery almost since he was born, so it's hard to imagine him leaving. On the other hand, T-Mobile can put together a good team for the spring classics, and then Hincapie can do his diesel thing at the TDF. It would be a good fit.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

I would leave too, if I had to ride a Trek.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

waterloo said:


> I'll say he signs with Slipstream-Chipotle for next year in their first run at the Tour.



Not gonna happen (as much as Slipstream would like it too). Its T-Mob for GH.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

32and3cross said:


> Its T-Mob for GH.


Yeah- I guess it is done? Wow. 
http://www.cyclingpost.com/other/article_004893.shtml


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

hurmmmmmmmm... Ok. Michael Barry is a buddy and Bob Stapleton is a fellow countryman. When is Zabriskie's contract up?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*T-Mob*

has US Manager, needs 1 or 2 more classics threats and actually cares about spring


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah, I think they're one of the few teams where english is the official language.

Hammond, Rogers, Cavendish, Scott Davis, Aaron Olson, Adam Hansen, Greg Henderson, and now maybe Hincapie. More anglophones than any other protour team.


----------



## hacker (Apr 2, 2007)

While I'd love to see him go to slipstream, I just don't see that happening.


The Mob would be a good fit for him in the springtime... whether or not he'd get a tour nod is pretty much secondary. I'm beginning to think Hincapie would sell his right arm to have a good shot at roubaix (as long as he could part with the arm after the race).


Plus, the points made above about the anglos on the team make a lot of sense.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

coinstar2k said:


> I would leave too, if I had to ride a Trek.



l
m
a
o


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Well...all the talk about the spring classics focus and speaking english might be a factor as well as potential sponsor problems for TailWind Sports, but I think the main reason is that I think Hincappie is also looking after his legacy. T-Mobile is the most aggressive in their anti drug stance and I am sure he wants to go out with a "clean" reputation.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

dagger said:


> T-Mobile is the most aggressive in their anti drug stance and I am sure he wants to go out with a "clean" reputation.


I think you need a little bit of time and history before a team can build a reputation of being "clean". New rules, as stringent as they may be on paper, need to be adhered to for a few years to gain the trust of the industry and sport writers. T-mobile doesn't have this. Of course, this is all IMO, and YMMV, etc...


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Perception*



Kestreljr said:


> I think you need a little bit of time and history before a team can build a reputation of being "clean". New rules, as stringent as they may be on paper, need to be adhered to for a few years to gain the trust of the industry and sport writers. T-mobile doesn't have this. Of course, this is all IMO, and YMMV, etc...


Right now it's my perception that they are the cleanest and most aggressive towards anti doping since Stapleton took over. They are the first team to boot a rider in my recent memory for "suspicious" behavior.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

IT'S NOT PINK!!!!!! It's magenta.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

dagger said:


> Right now it's my perception that they are the cleanest and most aggressive towards anti doping since Stapleton took over. They are the first team to boot a rider in my recent memory for "suspicious" behavior.


Uh, Rolf Aldag........


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I'll put $5 down saying he'll ride with Slipstream next year.
They have been saying that they are going to make a huge push for the big league, and have been saying that 1/2 the current team will not be back next year. They are to be replaced with "big name" riders. Budget is going up, and they are planning on racing P-R.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

mtbbmet said:


> I'll put $5 down saying he'll ride with Slipstream next year.
> They have been saying that they are going to make a huge push for the big league, and have been saying that 1/2 the current team will not be back next year. They are to be replaced with "big name" riders. Budget is going up, and they are planning on racing P-R.


Its a bet.

Of course its an unfair one since I know for a fact that the Tmob thing is a done deal but if you wanna give me money fine by me.

Slipstream is making a big push and they did want to sign GH but they did not get him.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> Its a bet.
> 
> Of course its an unfair one since I know for a fact that the Tmob thing is a done deal but if you wanna give me money fine by me.
> 
> Slipstream is making a big push and they did want to sign GH but they did not get him.


And how do you know this is already a done deal?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

*not that i think he will go to slipstream, but*

isnt slipstream the most aggressive about anti-PEDs? i nkow they are not on the true pro-tour, but they are pretty hot on testing. also, hincapie outfits them with argyle. not that i think he would make a switch because his clothing company covers their backs, but it is a link.

i think it might be too early for him, but another reason to jump to slipstream is the same thinking major soccer players have when they go the mls. they are world stars but slipping. in the US they can be the highest paid and still look incredible against the people the play.



dagger said:


> Well...all the talk about the spring classics focus and speaking english might be a factor as well as potential sponsor problems for TailWind Sports, but I think the main reason is that I think Hincappie is also looking after his legacy. T-Mobile is the most aggressive in their anti drug stance and I am sure he wants to go out with a "clean" reputation.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

That was my next question.
He must be BFF with ol' GH.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

waterloo said:


> And how do you know this is already a done deal?


can't really say

Not friends with GH as someone else suggested.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> can't really say
> 
> Not friends with GH as someone else suggested.



mmmk...


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

bas said:


> How old is he now?
> 
> 36?
> 
> His only role now could be like that of an Ekimov.


No, but he turns 34 this month -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Hincapie
He may have enough punch left in him for a couple of years. I'd like to see him go over to TMob.

Barry is one of GH's best friends, and TMob would be able to do more for him than Slipstream would. It would be a good way for GH to end his career, two year contract at TMob for good money plus racing/training with a good friend and better classics support.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

mtbbmet said:


> I'll put $5 down saying he'll ride with Slipstream next year.
> They have been saying that they are going to make a huge push for the big league, and have been saying that 1/2 the current team will not be back next year. They are to be replaced with "big name" riders. Budget is going up, and they are planning on racing P-R.


This is a great way to prevent doping . Tell your riders in May or June that only 1/2 will be back, they'll either have to deliver big in upcoming months or find new jobs. Way to go clean young riders, but it's time we actually get some results, so....


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I'd wait for some confirmation before bashing Slipstream. Most of the rumors are bogus anyway.


----------

